# Case ih 7130 tractor running problems



## waterboylogan (Mar 18, 2015)

90s model case ih 7130 tractor. Engine will start and run then shut off after a few seconds. Seems like fuel solenoid is not holding. Where can I begin to look or what can I check/try?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy waterboylogan,

See item #24 on partsprint (2) diagram. Fuel shutoff solenoid. You will find it mounted on your injection pump.

Two other possibilities are plugged fuel filters and defective fuel transfer pump. See items #7 & #8 for filters, and #16 for the transfer pump on partsprint (1) diagram.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

How long is "a few seconds"? Are you saying it will run for five or ten seconds then slowly die, or does it pretty much die instantly when you let go of the start switch? 
That should be a three wire solenoid. One ground, one pull circuit(tied to cranking circuit), and one hold circuit(tied to ignition circuit). If you have no hold circuit it can start then die instantly. If so check the harness connector to see if you have 12v at one pin with key on. Not sure which pin, but you can figure that out. If it runs for any time at all, and dies slowly, I would remove the solenoid completely and/or tie the linkage in the run position and try it. If the coil or the signal to it is your problem, it should continue to run. If it's a fuel or mechanical problem it should start and die as before.


----------

